# Indoor solar dehydrator ?



## rjdpj (Dec 14, 2012)

Does anybody have any idea how to build a solar dehydrator that i can just put on my window shelf ? (One that will work quickly an efficiently ) and how log will it take ?


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I've never heard of one. Solar dehydrators require full sun. Not sure a window gets that much sun. If you do find one, let us know.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

I agree, I don't think it is possible. Too little sun, and small enough to fit in a window would provide limited air space around food. If it will be inside why not use a electric heat source? Like a reflector lamp etc.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Have hung things in paper bags in the window to dry, definitely sped things up. There are two ways to dry things with the sun, one is to have the sun shining directly on the object, the other is to have the sun warm the air and for that warm air to dry out the object, the latter is usually preferred. 
If you put a sheet of dark material over the window it will create some really warm air in full sun and if there is an air space at the bottom and top a convection current will immediately occur. It would definitely be possible to build such a thing, many devices use only a light bulb whereas there is around 1000W/sq meter of glass available, not that you could capture all of that.


----------



## rjdpj (Dec 14, 2012)

See that's what I thought , but i read this article and some woman dried lemons on her window seal , it said she didn't put them outside because she was afraid her cats would eat them when they went out , but it didn't mention how exactly she did it :/


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

cowboyhermit said:


> Have hung things in paper bags in the window to dry, definitely sped things up. There are two ways to dry things with the sun, one is to have the sun shining directly on the object, the other is to have the sun warm the air and for that warm air to dry out the object, the latter is usually preferred.
> If you put a sheet of dark material over the window it will create some really warm air in full sun and if there is an air space at the bottom and top a convection current will immediately occur. It would definitely be possible to build such a thing, many devices use only a light bulb whereas there is around 1000W/sq meter of glass available, not that you could capture all of that.


1000w/sq meter glass sounds interesting, any ideas on what cost of a product like this would be? Got a supplier link?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I was just saying there is a lot of solar radiation available to use as heat. There are tons of plans for "sun grabbers", solar cookers etc so the energy is there, something could be made to use it for very little money but I have way to many projects as it is.


----------



## chick (Mar 25, 2012)

I have successfuly dried food indoors in my south facing porch windows. Just lay out your food on screens to allow air circulation and place in the window in direct sunlight, and you don't need to worry about flies or other bugs, or squirrels stealing your food. 
I've also spread the food on screens and placed them about a foot above a slow burning wood stove.
I've read a lot of people use their cars to dehydrate food.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I think it might be doable from my experiments with solar. Quickly and efficiently might be out. For indoors and a dehydrator I think your looking at a fairly small.


----------

